

MIT and CalTech research speeds SANs and mobile networks - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/how-mit-and-caltechs-coding-breakthrough-could-accelerate-mobile-network-speeds

======
stevep2007
Stateless data transmission using Random Linear Network Coding promises higher
speeds with an elegant mathematical approach to data error correction and
redundancy.

